

Node.native, NodeJS and Luvit(Lua) Showdown - okal
http://www.devthought.com/2012/02/08/node-http-hello-world-showdown/

======
alexchamberlain
I'm considering writing an Nginx Hello World module for you to benchmark.

------
lucian1900
I appreciate the intent, but this micro-benchmark is entirely useless.

